# tak jako z prdele



## parolearruffate

Promin'te za sproste slovo ale... tak to je v textu!

 Tenhle soudruh se tu drobatko svalil pod pytlem vosobnich starosti, rek by jeden soudruh a tak jako z prdele by me pokop nohou v holince.

Co to znamena? 

Dekuju vam...

Laura


----------



## nebt

Tak to mas nejakeho (nebo nejakou) kreativniho kolegu. Moc smyslu to nedava, ale v podstate:
"z prdele" (vulgarni fraze) = "ze srandy" (hovorove) = "z legrace" (for fun)
"holinka" = gumova bota pouzivana, kdyz jdes nekam, kde je moc mokro, blata, nebo kdyz jdes do reky (gum boots)
"pokop" = muze znamenat "pokopal" nebo "nakop" (kicked)
"soudruh" = z legrace pouzivane oznaceni pro jakehokoliv cloveka (ukazujici mirny despekt, distanc, nebo nadhled ci ironii) - puvodne osloveni pouzivane mezi cleny komunisticke strany


----------



## parolearruffate

z prdele: jako ze se na neho smeje?
Dekuju


----------



## nebt

lol)) No. Just for fun. 
Neznamena to, ze se na nej smeje, ale 
1. Budto, ze si mysli, ze to je vtipne a bude legrace a rozesmeje i vsechny ostatni.
2. Je to legracni hlavne pro toho, kdo ustedril ten kopanec.
3. Nebo, to muze taky znamenat to same, co "jen tak", to znamena "bez zvlastniho duvodu", "bez duvodu", aby se nenudil a byla sranda - tak nejak.
Rozumis?


----------



## nebt

Nebo jeste jinak:
ze ocekava, ze se vsichni (a on s nimi) budou smat. Ze to je vtipne a bude legrace.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo to mam... dekuju.


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Promin'te za mi (alternatively: Omlouvám se za) sprosté slovo, (comma obligatory) ale... tak to je v textu!
> 
> Tenhle soudruh se tu drobátko svalil pod pytlem vosobnich starostí, řek by jeden soudruh a tak jako z prdele by me pokop nohou v holínce.
> 
> Co to znamená?
> 
> Děkuju vám...
> 
> Laura


For learners of Czech: "Řek" is correctly "řekl".

Jana


----------

